# Ice Condition on Goose/Dry Lake



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Has anyone been on Goose or Dry? Is there still open water?
We plan on fishing there over Turkey Day. Thanks.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

I think those lakes are fished out


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

I took two kids there last summer on the north side of Goose
next to Danzig and caught around 70 northerns. What has 
happened since then? Did both lakes complete dry up?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Be careful coming in on the northside of Goose, along the flooded gravel road (with the power lines on the southside). There's a freshwater spring there and some very light cars went through there last winter. My truck too but that's a whoooooole nother story.

8)


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Chris,

How did that happen, bad directions or was it at night. FYI, I 
think that is the only spring on Goose. Have you heard any
report on Mud up by Lehr for perch?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We used to always launch our boat there in the summer, so we thought heck why not use that for an entrance in the winter. We weren't aware of the spring at all.

As we approached it Maverick (who was driving, I was riggin up tip ups) said, "That doesn't look good" and drove right around the dark spot....where a small subaru fell through the day before which I found out afterwords.

Pretty scary now that I think about it, considering we drove the truck on the deep side.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

If you fish there this winter and see a football game going on
stop by. That's probably are group fishing northerns. We
usually run tip ups around the trees on the east side of Goose.
You can almost drive past the spring, the road bed almost makes
it to that 1st island on the NW side of Goose. Best line I have 
ever heard was on Goose by two young adults northern fishing
there a couple of years ago. This was at 8am, "If your going
to drink all day you have to start in the morning!" and his 
partner was not amused with his suggestion so his next remark
"God hates coward!". Woody


----------

